# 'passwd' asking for new password twice

## BigDaveyL

Hi all,

The command 'passwd' is asking for my new password twice.

Here is what I see:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # passwd
> 
> New password:
> ...

 

How do I only show:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Enter new password:
> 
> Re-type new password:
> ...

 

Here is what I have installed:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # emerge pambase pam -pv
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> ...

 

Thoughts?

----------

## CooDy

Did you try a more complicated password?

I am not certain, but I think something like Far1045D12f5 shouldn't produce a warning.

----------

## BigDaveyL

It looks like having both cracklib and passwdqc in the USE flags causes this.  I took out the passwdqc flag since it produced the verbose output.

----------

